# John Deere TRX26



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I have been looking at a few older machines and really wanted to get an Ariens or Toro but this came up 10 minutes from my house for $60
The guy said it doesn't go forward just reverse, so something happened yesterday as he used it as you can see, I know the TRS and TRX models are the lemons of the JD blowers as I think they were made by Murray in the early 90's but for $60 I thought **** I've wasted money on worse.... :wacko:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well it won't get the love a "real" JD would but for $60 you can always sell the engine and a few parts and make a good profit from your purchase if all else fails.

IMHO, fix the drive issue and you have a heck of a bargain !!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heck, for $60, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks COOL and it GREEN ! :icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Keep us posted. It is probably either the belt, the adjustment cable or the friction disc.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well had a little time tonight to take a look at the jd trx26, I noticed there was a lot of play on the axle on the the drive side, I took the tracks off an found that the bushing on that side had been worn right through and only the collar was left, it also made a groove in the axle shaft and the axle shaft had hit a couple other spots and was worn but nothing to affect it working once the new bushing gets in place, the other issue I noticed was the lever for the drive gear was broke on one side so when you depressed to put in gear it wasn't fully engaging the friction disk, so between this and the worn bushing I don't think it was engaging the drive plate to make it go forward.

Also have some play in the impeller so after I fix the drive train I'll pull that and change the bearings.
besides what I have found the rest of the gears and parts are in great shape, I think the bushing issue on the axle is really just neglect , well we will see what else I can find when I get back at it.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got 2 TRS-27s that are making quite a bit of racket when the auger is engaged. One worse than the other. They throw snow just fine but are making all kinds of bumping/grinding noise. I'm guessing bushings/bearings? I'll have to tear into one of them here pretty soon to figure it out.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

It will probably the bearings on the impeller, I haven't even tried this one yet and I know from the play that they need to be changes so I'll pick them up also.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as you can get parts for it. $60 bucks is a great deal.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

For what you have in that machine, even if you double that to include parts I think you'll have a good machine there for the money. If the axel is bad, you can have a machine shop 'spray blast' (I think that's the phrase) it which is like spraying metal onto it and then have it turned back down to the right size to repair any damage to it.

Banging I expect to be other than the pulley or on the auger ends as both are prone to wear.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well in the process of changing the impeller shaft bushing/bearings the pulley on the shaft is seized, I was able to move it about 1/8" but need to get some more heat on it as this thing has never been off.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agree - $60 was a great deal. Even if it needs a few things. Those TRS' come up on sales all the time. Not hard to find one for parts/fixer upper


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You might have to drill 2 holes in it and use a steering wheel type puller.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah watched Donyboy's video last night on this


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I need to print out a manual but off the top of your head, are there any other bearings/bushings I should look at on a TRS27 auger aside from the back of the impeller?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Shryp said:


> Keep us posted. It is probably either the belt, the adjustment cable or the friction disc.





GoBlowSnow said:


> I need to print out a manual but off the top of your head, are there any other bearings/bushings I should look at on a TRS27 auger aside from the back of the impeller?


You can check your auger to see if there is any play there bushings/bearings at the end of the augers
Also see if the axle has play there are bushing that wear out there mainly on the side where the drive chain or cog is.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I made a little jig for my 2 jaw puller, I just had a piece of channel iron and drilled 2 holes for the bolts to go right down through the pulley where I drilled 2 holes, then my 2 jaw puller hooked right on the channel iron and a little heat from a cylinder of mapp gas and off it came with no damage.

here's a picture of the puller


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Well I made a little jig for my 2 jaw puller, I just had a piece of channel iron and drilled 2 holes for the bolts to go right down through the pulley where I drilled 2 holes, then my 2 jaw puller hooked right on the channel iron and a little heat from a cylinder of mapp gas and off it came with no damage.


Yay, glad you got it off with no casualties.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

What a neat machine, good work and good luck with the rest of it.

Sixty bux yowza. ccasion14:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/images/smilies/icon-dancingparty.gif

Most excellent! - those can be "fun"


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

So I pulled the augers and impeller from the bucket and then took the impeller out of gear box which everything in the gear box is in excellent condition, the pulley end of the impeller is worn from the bearing being shot and the shaft was hitting on the bucket housing and made the shaft wear some, so I either need a new impeller or try to get some weld on the shaft to build it back up.
anyone have a shaft touched up with weld to make it round again?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you show me some photos?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I welded up the axle on my 79 ariens. Was worn where it spun in a galded bearing. 
Built up enough weld then gave it and the new bearing to my local machine shop to turn down on a lathe. charge was 25$


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Can you show me some photos?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Can the shaft be removed from the impeller? 
Wire wheel it down good n weld it up.Just make sure to build it up taller than the shaft. don't worry bout the keyway that can be reground.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

impeller and shaft are all one piece


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

what does the keyway do?
if you have the shaft out of the gearbox it can be chucked in a lathe turn down the welded shaft.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

BeerGhost said:


> what does the keyway do?
> if you have the shaft out of the gearbox it can be chucked in a lathe turn down the welded shaft.


keyway is for the pulley and retainer bearing


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

So after a little work
axle bushings
inpeller retainer and bearing
impeller shaft built up and machined
carb cleaning
complete overhaul and clean up
a little paint
this little blower blows some snow



































https://vimeo.com/153975643

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3i0zc9qqjs8ug7/File%202016-02-02%2C%204%2059%2047%20PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I have another problem with the JD TRX26 after the last snow storm I noticed it wasn't going in reverse as good as it should so i tipped her up and took it apart again and found that the shaft for the pulley on the track drive system is worn down to 1/4 of an inch it is a 3/4 inch shaft
These JD blowers were made by Noma/Murray I think so i was wondering if anyone knew if there was a cross reference part number for this:
Here is the part number M110591 it's #4 in the picture

Here is a diagram:











Well the interesting thing is the part above is what my serial number trx26 calls for but the picture below is what my part looks like so I'm not sure which is right or even if I can get one now.
Hopefully there is a cross reference from a noma or murray that may fit.










The part is #13 the shaft M133525 which looks identical to mine.

Here is the picture of the clutch area for the serial number serious 120000 and above.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what is a machine like this ( TRX26 ) worth in fair to good condition if it needs only a service?

what is the horsepower rating and size of bucket? is it a medium sized blower? don't see these in my part of the woods and a neighbor has one for sale for $250.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Probably a Techumseh 8HP engine. In good condition, $200-250. But finding parts for it will be hard. not built by John Deere, but rather by Murray for JD. 26 inch bucket.


----------

